# Any danger of backblading



## new2it (Aug 27, 2004)

Hi all. First post here. I am relatively new to plowing. The past 2 years have been plowing my own driveway with a old F250 and a tired plow. Didn't care too much about ramming banks or doing damage to the plow because that would just be an excuse to buy a nice truck. Well I just bought one. 2004 GMC 2500HD with 8' fisher. Driveway is gravel and have plenty of room to push the snow onto the lawn on either side. My question is when I back blade in front of the garage, is there any danger of hurting the plow? Thanks for the help. Great site.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

As long as you're not backing over a curb or something similar, I'd say "no". Even with a curb you might be ok with some plows with severe attack angles. As I think you're realizing, there is no tripping action possible while backblading, so you really need to have seen the area before there's snow on it. Even if there was rock like the one sticking up from my gravel driveway, your plow will just lift up over it, frame and all. I even angle my blade so I'm windrowing while backing. But you need to use common sense; if it's sticking up like a rod, you could do damage. It needs to be sloping so the blade can lift up over. You might want to run over the area with your plow before it snows and see what happens. Just take it slow and easy when you back up against an obstacle.

Where in Maine?


----------



## new2it (Aug 27, 2004)

hi Mick,
Thanks for the info. Just want to make sure that I wont do any harm to the new equipment. I am in Raymond (NE corner of Sebago Lake).
Thanks


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Not much danger in hurting the plow but watch behind you. I saw a guy back into the side of a garage last winter while traveling in reverse at a fairly good clip. Didn't do any damage to garage or truck but it could have been bad.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

new2it, check your PMs.


----------

